# Newbie here



## gammyparker (Jul 23, 2017)

New mama.....GraceSon(black Nig. Dwarf/Pygmy mix) and Billy(white Nig. Dwarf). Way to much conflicting info on what to feed, how much, when, shots/or no, blah blah blah. Help!! Where do I start??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties! Start with listing what you feed and any supplements.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Loose minerals free choice. You might need to give copper and or selenium supplementation as well depending on how deficient your area is. 

For bucks and wethers, the whole diet should have a calcium to phosphorous ratio somewhere between 2:1 and 4:1. If they get too much phosphorous and not enough calcium they'll get urinary calculi. Grain is usually higher in phosphorous, but not always. So you can find a feed with a good balance, not feed grain at all, or balance it out with other parts of their diet. Alfalfa is high in calcium so can be used to balance out grain. 

Most goat owners give the CDT vaccine (for entero and tetanus). I don't vaccinate.


----------



## gammyparker (Jul 23, 2017)

So, they are both 8 wks. Not banded yet. One is still on bottle(from 2 weeks on)MannaPro Nurse All(3xd)slowly weening back amount on each bottle, other stayed on mom till last week but won't take bottle. Have a large fenced in area with lots of weeds and mixed grasses, put out free hay grazer, some shinnery, loose MannaPro goat mineral(about 1/2 ounce in bowl, although they never seem to eat much of it) with Dumor goat feed(has the ammonium chloride)at about 1/8c 3xd. Both seem well filled out healthy and happy so far. How am I doing?????


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What is hay grazer and shinnery? You may need to add a source of calcium.


----------



## gammyparker (Jul 23, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> What is hay grazer and shinnery? You may need to add a source of calcium.


shin oak is low growing shrubbery trees and hay grazer is a sorghum/sudangrass hay. I also put out some alfalfa/orchard grass that comes in a bag


----------

